# Considering move from western mass to MBTA



## PPD54 (Apr 28, 2011)

I know there was a recent post about someone going to municipal or MBTA. I'm in a smaller town in western mass and was considering a move out east to a larger department with advancements opportunities. I have yet to get an MBTA officer to PM me..,,so what do you all think? And not having grown up in the MBTA service are....what are the day to day functions of the TPD?


----------

